# Error 720



## Johan22 (Jun 18, 2011)

I upgraded my AV (Trend Micro) yesterday. Since then I can not connect to internet via my 3G. Error 720 and says that I should change my network settings. Can you help please


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

Check your firewall settings. I haven't used Trend Micro but I do know that most AVs will block any suspicious programs that it does not know. Fiddle around with your AVs firewall and add the program associated with your 3G device and add it to exceptions meaning it won't be blocked. Goodluck


----------



## Johan22 (Jun 18, 2011)

Have done that> Doesn't work. Thanks


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

Check that services associated with you device are running.
run services.msc


----------

